# Share picture of your bunnies as young and grown up



## Hermelin (Nov 3, 2019)

I would love seeing all your cute picture of your bunnies. Sometimes I think back when my bunny was a baby and how much they have grown up [emoji5]

Odin baby picture: 
View attachment 43920

View attachment 43921


Odin now: 
View attachment 43922
View attachment 43923


Toste 5 months old: 
View attachment 43924


Toste now: 
View attachment 43925

Don’t really have any picture on Lilja as young. 

Lilja 4 years: 






Lilja 6 years:


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 3, 2019)

Goose:


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 3, 2019)

Butterscotch:


----------



## A & B (Nov 3, 2019)

I've had Bugs since he was 7 weeks old. Even to this day, his colorings/patterns change very often. The first two are of him as a baby.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2019)

@Hermelin - most of the pictures in your first post aren't working for me 

I've got some great through-the-ages ones of Nala... I'm on the way to work in a minute, but I'll post them when I get a chance.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 3, 2019)

Very cute photos! I don't have any young photos since all of mine (but one) were rescues... already full grown.
Only my first was a baby but that was in the 80s, before we were using digital cameras.


----------



## SableSteel (Nov 3, 2019)

https://imgur.com/gallery/boQyN

^This is gallery of Devi, from birth to 5 months old. She looks about the same now as she did at 5 months


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 4, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> @Hermelin - most of the pictures in your first post aren't working for me
> 
> I've got some great through-the-ages ones of Nala... I'm on the way to work in a minute, but I'll post them when I get a chance.



Here are some picture [emoji5] 

The banan in the picture was just a small piece, look a lot bigger than what it is. Odin it’s the only one I bought as a kit at 8 weeks old. 

So don’t have young picture of Toste, he was between 4-5 months when I got him. But you can see he have grown up and got a lot rounder face and his ears are laying down better than before [emoji4]

Baby Odin:






Adult: 





Toste under 6 months:




Adult


----------



## Shelby Chasko (Dec 3, 2019)

This is my Ashtro.
1st pic he was only 6 weeks old . Now he is 8 months


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 3, 2019)

Musti was about 5 months old when we got him from a rabbit-friendly farmer. Now he's turned 10 months old and he still hasn't changed much.
First three are of him 5months old.
The othres are of him now or previous month. The last pic is what we had to transform our old bun cages into to fit one of him. That was only temporary though.


----------



## LacyH1011 (Dec 3, 2019)

Peanut at 2 months (left in group shot), Peanut at 4 months, and Peanut at 1.5 years.


----------



## elizabethhgrace (Dec 3, 2019)

Alyssa and Bugs♡ said:


> I've had Bugs since he was 7 weeks old. Even to this day, his colorings/patterns change very often. The first two are of him as a baby.View attachment 43934
> View attachment 43935
> View attachment 43936
> View attachment 43937
> View attachment 43938



The first picture looks so much like my lop! I don’t have any pictures of her as a baby since when we got her she was already full grown. My friend was the one who found her and nicknamed her Bugs not knowing she was a girl. So when I took her in and found that out I decided to call her Lola because that’s the name of Bugs Bunny’s girlfriend. What a funny coincidence!


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Dec 8, 2019)

First pic is Iris when I first got her when she was just old enough to be away from her mom and the second one is her around 3 years old, she's four now and she's a mini Rex.[emoji172][emoji195][emoji172]


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Dec 8, 2019)

View attachment 44370
View attachment 44371


The first pic is Bucky when I was grooming him and I decided to style is hair a bit and the second was taken this evening when I was giving him some cuddles and decided to take some Christmas pics of him, I don't have any baby pics of Buck because I only got him this year cause his owner needed to rehome him and I wanted a buddy for Iris so Bucky came into our lives and he's a Lionhead and he's 5[emoji173]️[emoji195][emoji173]️


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Feb 3, 2020)

Baby Lincoln: (The flower crown one was when I thought he was a girl... lol!! )














One year old Lincoln:


----------



## Orrin (Feb 3, 2020)

The first shot shows Blue getting special attention. She was the runt in a litter of nine and when the babes emerged from their nest and started roaming, she would wobble along, barely able to keep from toppling over. We fed her kitten milk replacer laced with cream. Now, she's a big girl, our special bunny because we've poured so much loving attention into her. 

The second picture was taken last autumn 

on her first birthday. 

We have seven rabbits that we love, immensely; but, Blue is dearest to our hearts.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 3, 2020)

The first picture is of 2-month-old baby Theo, and the second is of 2-year-old Theo:


----------



## Allen Wrider (Feb 4, 2020)

My Quinn came to us via the police-- my uncle got arrested for something and she was in his pocket! So small when we first got her...



And she has grown into a beautiful bunny!


----------



## TheSketchyBunnies (Feb 4, 2020)

Allen Wrider said:


> My Quinn came to us via the police-- my uncle got arrested for something and she was in his pocket! So small when we first got her...
> View attachment 44972
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh! That’s the best story ever!


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 15, 2020)

Willa as a lazy baby during the litterbox training days and two years later as a distinguished travel bunny/ professional lump.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 17, 2020)

This is BunBun when I first got him. Yeah, I know. He wasn't a baby buttttttt..... 


Caption: Sleeping in the sun.


----------



## Bunmum11 (Apr 21, 2020)

My Teddy


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 21, 2020)

So cute.


----------



## JazzPizzazz (Apr 21, 2020)

Jazz:


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 21, 2020)

So adorable. ❤


----------



## margot (Apr 30, 2020)

I don’t have pictures of her when she was really young because i got her a little older but she was still pretty young and she’s a little over 2 year




s now


----------



## Mac189 (Apr 30, 2020)

Neal lived a long life and sadly died several years ago, however, he was perhaps the most adorable baby and coolest adult rabbit to ever walk the earth. He loved people, feared nothing, and went on many adventures. His best pal was our lab, Abby, who he would lay around watching TV with and climbing on.


----------



## Mehidk (May 1, 2020)

Oh my goodness with all these adorable photos, I’m having some baby bun fever!!

I don’t have any pictures of Trixie when she was younger. I only adopted her in Nov 2019 so I don’t know what she looked like back then but I’m sure she was cute and fluffy like she is now!


----------



## JesssPets (May 2, 2020)

Rocky and River at 3 and a half weeks old


Rocky now at nearly 2 years old


River a few months ago at 18 months


----------



## Snowmo (Jun 3, 2020)

I didnt have my bunnies from babies as they were all rescue bunnies.

This is Banjo (although I have no idea what kind he is)





This is Piccolo a Dutch bunny 





Snow our beautiful mini lop




And the late lionhead Pebbles (RIP)


----------

